# Audi A5 rear Bumper Repair



## jpsmithler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Guys

Newbie here.

I have just had my rear bumper repaired & resprayed on my black A5 after someone went into the back of me. the car had previously been corrected, polymer protected & wax applied. the repair was carried out by an approved audi & bmw repairer however the result was shocking! I did ask that the the protection and wax be re-applied to the bumber after the respray however I bermused as to how they have made such a mess of the repair. Any ideas guys?

p.s. they have said they are going to sort it out!


----------

